# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Advertising and sales promotion that vie for your attention

## Citizen X

*Advertising and sales promotion that vie for your attention
*
I haven’t watched television since December 2017. Not even one second of television since then. 
The only media that I am exposed to is talk Radio 702(92.7) and the Daily Sun.  I’m on a sabbatical and very serious about my learning outcomes so I’ll be pretty much in one location until July. Therefore I can’t comment on billboards that caught my attention since January 2021.

The only other forms of advertising and sales promotion that vie for my attention will be adverts in cinemas. 

I haven’t watched a movie since December 2017. I will however make certain that I watch “No time to die.” I’ll post something at that uncertain future date about those adverts that caught my attention.

The only other forms of advertising and sales promotion that I am exposed to are: Truck advertising (moving billboards) and point of sales advertising.

*My question to myself is: what caught my attention from 1 January 2021 to date
*
What caught my attention?


Continental Linen: 702: I can’t recall their slogan or jingleMomentum Corporate: 702: I can’t recall their slogan or jingleDiscovery Insure: 702:  it apparently “takes just 60 seconds for you to get a quotation.”Wheely cars: 702: “wheely it,” “don’t just sell your car wheely it.”Cash Build: 702: I can’t recall their slogan or jingleCoca Cola: Truck advertSA Breweries:; Truck advertChappies: Truck advertOnline: Adidas: I can only remember :"Find your energy. Available on adidas.co.za"Online: Standard Bank: TheForumsa: I can't recall the slogan or the contentOnline: Vodacom: TheForumsa: I can't recall the slogan or the contentOnline: "trusted identity platform: That's all that I recall

You know I can make this thread so much better with two textbooks. 1: Consumer Behavior and 2: Advertising and Sales Promotion. I’ll have both by next Friday.

I completed the subjects Consumer Behavior and Advertising in 1992.

Advertisers are _au fait_ with the concepts of perception, classical condition and operational conditioning.

*What adverts have vied for your attention and on what platform did you see/hear the advert?
*
* There will definitely be “ food for thought,” in your responses*

----------


## adrianh

I HATE ALL FORMS of advertising. Advertising is one of the reasons why 90% of the world suffers from ADD. There are thousands upon thousands of useless bits of imagery and sounds shoved upon our senses 24/7. If I could have my way I would live on a farm away from the constant forced sensory overload trying to continually goad us into wasting money on obsolescent consumerist garbage.....G....d and the Robocalls - I wish I could strangle each and every person related to robocalling!

As you can tell I REALLY REALLY hate it. I can't stand going to the shops having to wade through radios blaring with simultaneous in store promotions and people shoving "The latest" new garbage in my hands. Having just gone through dealing with neighbors whose dogs don't stop yapping the entire day and getting the cops to come out (which I really don't recommend because they REALLY REALLY don't like to be bothered about crap and treat the victim like garbage) I really think that being deaf and blind might be a Godsend!!!!!

----------


## Citizen X

> I HATE ALL FORMS of advertising. Advertising is one of the reasons why 90% of the world suffers from ADD. T*here are thousands upon thousands of useless bits of imagery and sounds shoved upon our senses 24/7. If I could have my way I would live on a farm away from the constant forced sensory overload* trying to continually goad us into wasting money on obsolescent consumerist garbage.....G....d and the Robocalls - I wish I could strangle each and every person related to robocalling!
> 
> As you can tell I REALLY REALLY hate it. I can't stand going to the shops having to wade through radios blaring with simultaneous in store promotions and people shoving "The latest" new garbage in my hands. Having just gone through dealing with neighbors whose dogs don't stop yapping the entire day and getting the cops to come out (which I really don't recommend because they REALLY REALLY don't like to be bothered about crap and treat the victim like garbage) I really think that being deaf and blind might be a Godsend!!!!!


Very good afternoon to you Adriaan,
You definitely on to something with what I’ve underlined!
It’s a combination of subliminal stimulus, Pavlov’s classic conditioning, BJ Skinner’s operational conditioning, perception based techniques and Maslow’s hierarchy of needs.

At this precise moment I recall something that came to mind in January 2018. I said to myself then, “It’s got something to do with this. If one is in a supermarket and you could literally hear every single sound being made it would drive you crazy!

 Think about it.

 Imagine hearing every single trolley sound, every single box being cut open in the storeroom, every single footstep, every single cash register being rung, every single voice, the sound of forklifts and the sound of shelf packing at the very same time. Now our senses are designed to block certain things out and our hearing is limited.

If hearing was not limited, just hearing the sound of every single noise would drive one insane!”
This is why I’ve now resigned myself to obtaining bothh a textbook on consumer behavior and advertising and sales promotion.

----------


## adrianh

Ok, rant over....

I will admit that there are a couple of ads that are really special because they are so thought provoking or funny.

My favorite ad of all time is this one by Allan Gray. It kinda remained with me since the 1st time I saw it. To me this ad is a work of art.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37_hvW68vP8

My favourite tagline ever is this by Bausch and Lomb (The contact lenses people)
- "We can't change the way the world looks but we can change the way you see it"

Of course the Vodacom "We've been having it" ads were all brilliant because they take the P!$$ out of us in a really funny way.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ILE6yUEyyQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QShTLavdfM

----------


## adrianh

> Imagine hearing every single trolley sound, every single box being cut open in the storeroom, every single footstep, every single cash register being rung, every single voice, the sound of forklifts and the sound of shelf packing at the very same time.


This is my mind most of the time. I struggle with sensory overload. When we go shopping I generally leave my daughters in the noisy shops and go outside. Clicks and Builders Warehouse are terrible - loud radio (often just off station so the static is bad) with constant announcements and in store advertising on top of it. I've complained about it but shops don't care. Builders warehouse has strobe lights in the lighting section shining directly into your eyes - I don't go there anymore.

----------


## Justloadit

Yes the most annoying advert daily on 702, and other mediums such bill boards, TV and even on DSTV must be Outsurance.
On every radio station, on every TV channel there they are with them crap adverts.

The only time I would tolerate them was when they had the "Pot Hole Brigade" campaign, which was stopped by the municipality, which said that they could not fix the pot holes as it was the municipalities job. Well we know how well that is doing, and the points man patrol, where they sent out points men to direct traffic due to the number of traffic light failures in Johannesburg. Not sure the reason that this stopped, but also had something to do with the municipality cancelling the contract.

Thank goodness that DSTV has a record function and a pause and fast forward function. I usually breeze through the adverts with fast forward.
But just recently, they have added a new feature when you press pause, and the time extends I think more than 30 seconds, the picture disappears and damn advert is displayed on the screen.
WTF, I am after all paying for this service!

Anyway there are some very old adverts that still ring in my mind occasionally when certain words are spoken
See if you can figure it out  :Smile: 

It's not inside! it's on top!

They taste so good, cos they eat so good!

Love the Nando adverts
I still remember the one where they had a burnt out beetle on a trailer, advertising what happens after consuming a Hot Nando's chicken peri peri  :Smile: 
The other one was the diner taking out a toilet paper roll from the freezer to help him cope after eating a hot Nando's chicken.

I also enjoyed Allan Gray “Father’s Share” TV commercial

----------


## Justloadit

> I HATE ALL FORMS of advertising. Advertising is one of the reasons why 90% of the world suffers from ADD. There are thousands upon thousands of useless bits of imagery and sounds shoved upon our senses 24/7. If I could have my way I would live on a farm away from the constant forced sensory overload trying to continually goad us into wasting money on obsolescent consumerist garbage.....G....d and the Robocalls - I wish I could strangle each and every person related to robocalling!
> 
> As you can tell I REALLY REALLY hate it. I can't stand going to the shops having to wade through radios blaring with simultaneous in store promotions and people shoving "The latest" new garbage in my hands. Having just gone through dealing with neighbors whose dogs don't stop yapping the entire day and getting the cops to come out (which I really don't recommend because they REALLY REALLY don't like to be bothered about crap and treat the victim like garbage) I really think that being deaf and blind might be a Godsend!!!!!


Can only agree.
I must admit that I have developed a tunnel vision, so tend to not even see the adverts any more.
I also suffer from tinnitus, so many times the annoying sounds are drowned out by my own white noise generating machine  :Smile: 

What I have noticed on TV, or radio is that the advert volume level is elevated above the typical program volume. Maybe something to catch your attention.

----------


## adrianh

> Can only agree.
> I must admit that I have developed a tunnel vision, so tend to not even see the adverts any more.
> I also suffer from tinnitus, so many times the annoying sounds are drowned out by my own white noise generating machine 
> 
> What I have noticed on TV, or radio is that the advert volume level is elevated above the typical program volume. Maybe something to catch your attention.


I got rid of the TV's many years ago. E-TV with their constant porn every 5 minutes on a Friday and Saturday evening put the nail in the TV coffin. (I don't mind porn per se - it is just the over and over nauseating garbage that got to me) I NEVER listen to the radio anymore. I can't remeber when last I turned the car radio on. The problem with TV or radio is that is is 3 min talk then 5 min ads ....all the time. I watch Netflix and Youtube (with zero ads ever) I will rather not watch anything than be interrupted with ads all the time.

My daughter and I went to Clicks just now to get our prescriptions filled. The place sounds like a cross between a casino and an airport arrivals terminal. I can't deal with it - I start feeling nauseous and my ears start ringing. I would NEVER go inside a Clicks for any other reason than getting the scripts.

I also have tinnitus but my internal white noise generating machine isn't powerful enough to drown it out. Speaking of white noise - I sleep with white noise because the one neighbor's demon barking mutt from hell emerges from its underworld-dumpster at 7pm and continues to yap till down. I truly despise dogs now as much as I despise Clicks!

----------


## Justloadit

> I sleep with white noise because the one neighbor's demon barking mutt from hell emerges from its underworld-dumpster at 7pm and continues to yap till down.


Maybe you need to get a Dog Bark Silencer Device

----------


## adrianh

> Maybe you need to get a Dog Bark Silencer Device


I need to get a shock collar for the neighbor!

----------


## Blurock

I have to agree with you guys. Advertising has reached such an irritating level that the most logical reaction is to switch off!
No wonder kids today are all screwed up with mental and psychological problems.

I have not switched on a radio for maybe 20 years or more? (they play crap music anyway) I just cannot stand the mindless chatter, hip hop and rap crap.
I have a number of USB's loaded with Classics, Rock, Blues and some 60's and 70's music. No adds, only favourites. Sing along and be in a happy mood!

My viewing has changed to pre-recorded programmes, Netflix etc which I can watch whenever I like, not when the TV channel decides its movie time.
My investment in an android device has set me free from the crap on DSTV.

----------


## Citizen X

> I have to agree with you guys. Advertising has reached such an irritating level that the most logical reaction is to switch off!
> No wonder kids today are all screwed up with mental and psychological problems.
> 
> I have not switched on a radio for maybe 20 years or more? (they play crap music anyway) I just cannot stand the mindless chatter, hip hop and rap crap.
> I have a number of USB's loaded with Classics, Rock, Blues and some 60's and 70's music. No adds, only favourites. Sing along and be in a happy mood!
> 
> My viewing has changed to pre-recorded programmes, Netflix etc which I can watch whenever I like, not when the TV channel decides its movie time.
> My investment in an android device has set me free from the crap on DSTV.


Very good morning to you Blurock,

Two things.

 That's why it's imperative that we understand what techniques advertisers employ. It is for this reason I want to look into conditioning.

Try 702 on weekends for music. You won't be disappointed!

----------


## adrianh

> Very good morning to you Blurock,
> 
> Two things.
> 
>  That's why it's imperative that we understand what techniques advertisers employ. It is for this reason I want to look into conditioning.
> 
> Try 702 on weekends for music. You won't be disappointed!


The problem with advertising is that there is so much of it all the time that it has become like the sound / sight of constantly buzzing bees. Nothing stands out because everything is annoying and thus avoided at all costs.

----------


## Citizen X

> The problem with advertising is that there is so much of it all the time that it has become like the sound / sight of constantly buzzing bees. Nothing stands out because everything is annoying and thus avoided at all costs.


But yet they able to place certain brands in your mind subconsciously by using subliminal perception. Both advertising and consumer behavior. Both are classified as sciences in the broader field of psychology.

----------


## adrianh

> But yet they able to place certain brands in your mind subconsciously by using subliminal perception. Both advertising and consumer behavior. Both are classified as sciences in the broader field of psychology.


Maybe 20 years ago. I consciously avoid all forms of advertising because of the annoyance (...and being too poor to be able to afford to purchase anything of value anyway)

----------


## adrianh

The problem today is that everything can/and is faked/programmed with Photoshop etc. We are now conditioned not to believe anything due to all the fakery - Fake news / Fake people / Facebook fakes / Instagram fakes / Its kinda like everybody are faking everything everywhere all the time. Beautiful women are fake, car exhausts and vents are fake, food is fake and and and.... I think that anybody that believes anything advertisers say have rocks in their heads. 

The worst of it is loaning money to lead fake lives driven by fake advertising of fake obsolescent consumerist junk to impress fake friends with fake imagery on Instagram and Facebook (which fake security and privacy)

The most important thing for me about advertising, photography, writing or art for that matter is that there has to be deeper meaning when one looks beyond the superficial face value. Like art, any fool can slap paint on a canvas and replicate a scene but it takes a special person with a very special "eye" or "sense" to capture the "feel" or emotion of the scene. Some photographers are able to do this naturally but most just take "happy snaps" 

*Ok, lets look at this from a totally different angle - I will take my own prejudices out of the debate and just look at it academically.*

What makes an advertisement memorable (jut some thoughts):

1. A great tagline:
- Just do it.
- Its not inside its on top.
- We can't change the way the world looks but we can change the way you see it.
- I'm lovin it!

2. Great story telling that encapsulates the message that the advertiser is trying to get across without actually saying so:
- The Allan Gray ads do this perfectly.
- Some of the older Volvo ads were able to do this with safety.
- The old VW ads with David Kramer and other artists kinda showing family life with their products. These ads worked because the music was really good (Not that I am a David Kramer fan but the image was appropriate for the time)


3. Cuteness:
- Remember the old Chomp ads with the Hippos. I can still see the little hippo trying to stretch its mouth to eat the 2c chomp with his mother.

----------

Citizen X (27-Feb-21)

----------


## Derlyn

Blurock

Sounds as if you, like myself, will enjoy the sounds of LM Radio softly in the background. Try tuning in.

You will enjoy.

Peace out  ...   Derek

----------


## Justloadit

> I have not switched on a radio for maybe 20 years or more? (they play crap music anyway) I just cannot stand the mindless chatter, hip hop and rap crap.
> I have a number of USB's loaded with Classics, Rock, Blues and some 60's and 70's music. No adds, only favourites. Sing along and be in a happy mood!


This reply may be  :Offtopic:  but relevant to music used to convey emotion.
Just last week, I was again having a discussion with my wife about this, after watching one of the latest movies, well a year or so ago old movie, which had used many extensive musical pieces from the 80s music, which suited the movie very well and was remarked by critics as a must see movie.

My leading sentence was "Luv are we getting old, all this new music is a load of crap and sounds the same nonsense, and sounds like I have rocks in my head bouncing around and disappears in a couple of days to be replaced by more of the same crap, it is as if the youngsters have last the art of creativity!. Have you noticed the number of so called 'old music' is beginning to appear in the latest movies."
She agreed and said that there are very few modern musicians who can put a decent string of notes together. There is very little one can do with clap trap that can induce a sense of emotion in a movie scene.

Is it that every type or way of melody has already been produced by 'bygone musicians', or is it that the teenagers just have no idea how to be creative anymore but try and shock society in their so called way to fame, which of course is the reason that they disappear quickly.

----------


## Citizen X

> "Luv are we getting old, all this new music is a load of crap and sounds the same nonsense, and sounds like I have rocks in my head bouncing around and disappears in a couple of days to be replaced by more of the same crap, it is as if the youngsters have last the art of creativity!. Have you noticed the number of so called 'old music' is beginning to appear in the latest movies."


Very good day to you Justloadit,

You are as old as you feel :Big Grin: 

Personally I feel 18!

----------

Justloadit (27-Feb-21)

----------


## adrianh

The problem with "popular" music is that it is designed to make money from the masses - no different to cars - that is why it all sounds and looks the same. 

There are still really great artists out there - we just have to look harder - Spotify is really great for finding good music.

----------


## Blurock

Adrian, it looks as if you do actually look at ads 



> What makes an advertisement memorable (jut some thoughts):
> 
> 1. A great tagline:
> - Just do it.
> - Its not inside its on top.
> - We can't change the way the world looks but we can change the way you see it.
> - I'm lovin it!
> 
> 2. Great story telling that encapsulates the message that the advertiser is trying to get across without actually saying so:
> ...


Just pulling your leg. Yes there are some memorable ads where creative people have actually applied their minds. The problem is the same as with art, music and just about everything else - standards are falling and people accept the crap that are dished up. Poor quality should NEVER be accepted!

To the guys recommending radio stations, thank you very much, but I'm not interested as all radio stations carry ads. The DJ's are mostly uninformed juppies who talk crap and think that rap and hip hop is music. I have a huge music collection which I load onto USB or DVD for extended plays. When I'm working, doing admin or research requiring a bit of brain, I listen to classics or Spanish guitar in the background. When doing manual work or driving, I listen to Rock & Blues. 
Tune in to Midnight Blues on FaceBook for a sample.

----------

Citizen X (28-Feb-21)

----------


## Justloadit

OK lets get back to what is an acceptable advertising method.

After all, we all have a product, which we would like to sell, however we need to inform potential customers that there is a product available that may make their life easier or more pleasant.

We can not at at any time say that there can be no advertising. This is not a solution.
If this is the case then there will be no business, as no one will know about your product.

So how can we inform the public, that we have a product that can help.

1. You have to establish who would be interested in your product
2. Establish what type of advertising method will reach your target market
3. Establish what type of advertising will peak your target market's interest
4. Establish what type of advertising will attract your target market to at least look at your advert
5. Allocate a budget to produce the advert
6. Allocate a budget to get your advert into the market
7. Establish a manner for your target market to contact you for a one on one sales call

On many occasions I have lost intreset in a product, because the company trying to offer the service/goods, just makes it so difficult to do business with them.
Learn from these experiences and apply it to your company.

----------

Blurock (28-Feb-21), Citizen X (28-Feb-21)

----------


## Citizen X

Very good morning to you Justloadit,

Wow! What you've shared has been incredibly enlightening!

Sent from my Hisense U605 using Tapatalk

----------


## Citizen X

> Adrian, it looks as if you do actually look at ads 
> 
> 
> Just pulling your leg. Yes there are some memorable ads where creative people have actually applied their minds. The problem is the same as with art, music and just about everything else - standards are falling and people accept the crap that are dished up. Poor quality should NEVER be accepted!
> 
> To the guys recommending radio stations, thank you very much, but I'm not interested as all radio stations carry ads. The DJ's are mostly uninformed juppies who talk crap and think that rap and hip hop is music. I have a huge music collection which I load onto USB or DVD for extended plays. When I'm working, doing admin or research requiring a bit of brain, I listen to classics or Spanish guitar in the background. When doing manual work or driving, I listen to Rock & Blues. 
> Tune in to Midnight Blues on FaceBook for a sample.


Very good morning to you Blurock,

Also incredibly enlightening! I just challenged myself to that 'thought experiment.' The question I asked myself on the spot was: *What classic adverts do you remember?" To be perfectly honest I hit a blank!!

After a couple of minutes "Fresca," and "VW minibus," came to mind but nothing else. I'll give it some more thought though

Sent from my Hisense U605 using Tapatalk

----------


## Citizen X

> Very good morning to you Blurock,
> 
> Also incredibly enlightening! I just challenged myself to that 'thought experiment.' The question I asked myself on the spot was: *What classic adverts do you remember?" To be perfectly honest I hit a blank!!
> 
> After a couple of minutes "Fresca," and "VW minibus," came to mind but nothing else. I'll give it some more thought though
> 
> Sent from my Hisense U605 using Tapatalk


 I still hit a blank! Mind not functioning optimally this morning!



This is what came to mind:



Grandpa
Scope magazine advert
Jannie Spies Cremora Advert
Cadbury Chomp advert
Sasol glug gug advert
Chicken Licken T axi two advert
Coca-Cola       Always Advert
Audi turtle advert
Samsung Knox seagull advert

----------


## adrianh

> Scope magazine advert


The ones where they advertise "stars" I bet  :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

Justloadit 


> OK lets get back to what is an acceptable advertising method.


Agreed, a good analysis.
I also rely on advertising to get my products sold, but there are so many methods and types of advertising and promotion. I try to make the message interesting and informative as my product solves problems for a specific type of customer. A hairdresser, attorney or shop assistant may not be interested, therefore defining your TARGET MARKET is very important. 
Unfortunately, modern advertising often use a shotgun aproach with the idea that if you repeat something often enough it will get attention. I just hate the lout and brash American type of marketing that tries to push everyting down your throaght.
I always try to identify my audience and try to put myself in their shoes. That is also why I do not do cold calling or "ambush" marketing. Show respect and you will earn respect. the cheapest and best marketing is still word of mouth.

----------


## Derlyn

> To the guys recommending radio stations, thank you very much, but I'm not interested as all radio stations carry ads. The DJ's are mostly uninformed juppies who talk crap and think that rap and hip hop is music.


Not so with LM Radio.

Peace out   ...   Derek

----------


## Blurock

> Not so with LM Radio.
> 
> Peace out   ...   Derek


OK, I'll give it a try

----------


## Citizen X

> Blurock
> 
> Sounds as if you, like myself, will enjoy the sounds of LM Radio softly in the background. Try tuning in.
> 
> You will enjoy.
> 
> Peace out  ...   Derek


Or you could just "Rewind and relax with 702's soulful Sundays."

----------


## Citizen X

*Adverts that vied for my attention from 26 February to date.
*
Where I can’t remember the entire jingle or _slogan I’ll just state what I can in actual fact really remember._ So there will be some blanks!

It would be futile and senseless to the ‘thought experiment,’ if I somehow searched for the missing jingle/slogan.

 Incidentally these slogans are made especially for radio media houses so the jingle is very unlikely available anywhere else such as a google search for instance.


FNB: 702: “Are you smart..stay safe. FNB fraud prevention tipsWheely:702: “Selling your car sucks. Rather wheely it. Your car is worth more and so is your beauty sleep. Instead of wheeling your car and getting a great deal you sold it to your uncle. Your car is worth more and so is your family. Wheely.co.zaDiscovery:702Crazystore:702: “Come in with a little and leave with a lot. …..Josephs incorporated: 702: “ Josephs has an impeccable record. Don’t settle for less. Medical malpractice is a complex field…Medicine and law fused…Simply Asia: 702: “Authentic Thai made simple.”…….702: Sometimes love can make you feel like you’ve been run over by a car.We Buy Bakkies: 702: “Thank you for making We buy bakkies your first choice Single cabs, double cabs and supercabs.”We buy cars: 702: “You want to get the best deal without hassle. Webuycars.co.zaLebona:702Nivea:702Telkom blue bargain: 702: “Samsung A71 R349 per month. Buy one beforeMomentum  Life Insurance: 702: “Are you listening to your car…Get the most(*I know this one is wrong!! That's what came to mind)*Momemtum:702: What will happen to your plans and dreams if you lose your income……What’s more you get to choose type of payment.Dischem: 702: “ Spectacular savings at beauty fair. Dischem pharmacists who care.”African bank: 702: “We are you.”Outsurance:702:”Sms out to 38350. The sms’s are free.”??? “Take the magic further. The more cards you collect, the more cards you unlockBedbathhome.co.za:702: “……We just unpacked canvas linenBMW: 702:“There’s new ways to buy BMWFNB app:702:…….…….:702:.”Imagine a house or apartment you could be living in. Don’t miss out again.”

702 app: this is new to me. 

ABSA insightsAmazon: “ Earn money with Amazon. Increase your potential profits


Trucks (moving billboards)


Spartan truck hireMSCTropikaSunbakeDSTVEagles valley PoultrySupersoftBigfoot Express freight. www.bigfootexpressfreight.co.zaSaskoBlakelinRamRegnet nothingwww.stobel.co.zaOptimal drain solutionsAramexDon’t drink and driveDouglasdaleCapolAlbanyCostal CouriersProudly Academy

Youtube

Showmax

TheForumSa


Pizza Perfect

----------


## Justloadit

This is why a company name or product name is crucial.

If you are listening to the advert, and it sparks your interest, then the product name becomes important. Rattling out a phone number or web page is lost to me, I am concentrating on that damn taxi in front of me who has his hazards on, WTF is he going to do next.....ohhh what was that name again?

I have a short memory, and will not memorize the phone number or web page.
The other may be such an unusual name then I have to memorise it because I am interested in what there is to offer, eg 'Eucerin' skin products. Had to memorise it to remember it.

However if the product name is meaningful, in the sense it describes what the product offers, then I will be able to recall the name later when i have a chance to make a search on the web.
See Citizen X's examples, many of the adverts name says what it does. Wheelie

----------

Citizen X (01-Mar-21)

----------


## adrianh

> This is why a company name or product name is crucial.
> 
> If you are listening to the advert, and it sparks your interest, then the product name becomes important. Rattling out a phone number or web page is lost to me, I am concentrating on that damn taxi in front of me who has his hazards on, WTF is he going to do next.....ohhh what was that name again?
> 
> I have a short memory, and will not memorize the phone number or web page.
> The other may be such an unusual name then I have to memorise it because I am interested in what there is to offer, eg 'Eucerin' skin products. Had to memorise it to remember it.
> 
> However if the product name is meaningful, in the sense it describes what the product offers, then I will be able to recall the name later when i have a chance to make a search on the web.
> See Citizen X's examples, many of the adverts name says what it does. Wheelie


I am the same, I can't read lots of text while I drive. I think the best is actually a short URL rather than a short name. If I can remember the URL then I will go and look it up. The other side of advertising on vehicles is that if the vehicle is driven by a twat one tends to remember the company negatively. I phoned Pick n Pay once because one of their vehicles was being driven recklessly. I got a call back from the regional manager and I forwarded the dashcam video to him. 

I think that advertising on vehicles is not a good idea for a small business due to the risk of being remembered for any driving offense - come on...we all drive like twats in this country - some vehicles are just more memorable.

----------


## adrianh

> *Adverts that vied for my attention from 26 February to date.
> *
> Where I can’t remember the entire jingle or _slogan I’ll just state what I can in actual fact really remember._ So there will be some blanks!
> 
> It would be futile and senseless to the ‘thought experiment,’ if I somehow searched for the missing jingle/slogan.
> 
>  Incidentally these slogans are made especially for radio media houses so the jingle is very unlikely available anywhere else such as a google search for instance.
> 
> 
> ...


Dang.....I can't even remember what I had for breakfast...

----------


## Blurock

> This is why a company name or product name is crucial.
> 
> If you are listening to the advert, and it sparks your interest, then the product name becomes important. Rattling out a phone number or web page is lost to me, I am concentrating on that damn taxi in front of me who has his hazards on, WTF is he going to do next.....ohhh what was that name again?
> 
> I have a short memory, and will not memorize the phone number or web page.
> The other may be such an unusual name then I have to memorise it because I am interested in what there is to offer, eg 'Eucerin' skin products. Had to memorise it to remember it.
> 
> However if the product name is meaningful, in the sense it describes what the product offers, then I will be able to recall the name later when i have a chance to make a search on the web.
> See Citizen X's examples, many of the adverts name says what it does. Wheelie


This is called branding. So important for a sustainable business. Especially in the poorer and rural communities, they rely on reputable brands that they can trust. Brands to them are so important that they will not remove the labels from quality clothing, so that people can see. Names are embedded. They may buy any washing powder, but still ask for Surf etc.

In marketing, like in all walks of life, first impressions are important. What comes to mind when you mention BMW, Toyota or Telkom or Microsoft?  That is how an image and a brand is built and that is what matters. It applies to individuals too. What is your brand and what do people first think of when your name is mentioned? Remember that as a small business, you are the business. So polish that marble!

----------


## Citizen X

> Dang.....I can't even remember what I had for breakfast...



You not the only one! Whilst brushing on various skills, I’m also trying to improve memory.

Besides I don’t necessarily remember what I recalled a week ago.

 With the benefit of hindsight I realize that memorizing scripture is a good technique for improving memory. The Bible has some 750000 words in it. There was a time when I knew about 100000 of them. Regrettably this is no longer the case. I strive to improve though.

Adverts that vied for my attention today

Please don’t laugh at my various blanks. My recollection may also yield incorrectly spelled brands.

I still don’t watch television. I have an added reason today. Robert W Gordon a critical legal studies scholar.


Liberty: 702Harambi:702: Youth employment excellerator,Dischem: 702:Spectacular savingOutsurance: 702: “You were pressured by those other guys. Your car is worth more and so is your beauty sleep,Outsurance:702:-African Bank: 702: “Invest now at Africanbank.co.zaFNB’s first zero account. Helping you find your better normal.”FNB:702: “Hey search, how do I get a business phone. Free FNB connects them. Stop search. FNB is a division of First Rand LimitedABSA:702: “ABSA corporate and investment Banking. Standing with our clients through all their ups and downs. That’s “Africanicity.”Momentum:702:Get the most flexible lump sum. Momentum here for your journey to success.”Topwatch: 702:”at topwatch we’ve come to know that it’s a sound. Visit topwatch.com. Shop online or visit one of our branches.”Zero Accounting:702:AAA School of Advertsing:702: “Apply today to AAA.co.za“You may less income tax. Speak to your financial advisor.”Sage:702:”In these uncertain times managing information…enable complianceMetrofile:702:”How can I convert important files to Digital.” Metrofile.co.za

*702 App*


Firstcheck:702:”Buying a new car is tough. Firstcheck. Now you know. Visit Firstcheck.co.zaNikeShowmax

*Trucks*


BaboreLiebnore LogisticsSouth African inland logisticsYellowtechWaste managementField ServicesDigimarkDawn WingSouth African logistics

*Adverts on products*


Truda:Go Slows:BBQVoomAutotrader”get practical search autotraderFNB:Topping to paySpar:”The lower than lower sale.”

*Newspapers**!*


Comfy Beds. Queen storage base. Comfybeds.co.za

----------


## Citizen X

*Advertising and sales promotion that vied for my attention 2 March 2021 to 3 March 2021*


702..”Proving that a setback can lead to step forward.”Momentum.702” Suffering an illness, sickness or disability.”“Budget Blues.I love spending money, I really hate wasting it.”” 702.SpurCash Build.702.”If you renovated your house last year…”AAA School of Advertising.702.”Apply today to AAA.co.zaSantam Insurance.702. “If your car is spending more time at home…”African Bank: 702:”We are you.”Outsurance:702: “If you feeling the squeeze its time to get a quote from Outsurance. The sms’s are free.”….702:”You may pay less income tax. Speak to your financial advisor.”…”With parallel demand.”702.Sage:702: sage.co.za “You may pay less income tax. Speak to your financial advisor.”Metro File.702: “In these uncertain times managing information/enable compliance..” “How can I convert important files to digital?” metrofile.co.za“DBO.co.za.702: “It’s easier to say a lot without saying anything. To learn moreMomentum:702: “get the most flexible lifestyle solution. Here for your journey to success.”Continental Linen:702: “Hi I’m Haley Khan. We’ve just unpacked. Bedbathhome.co.zaFish restaurant, Pannarotties, Spur“His beast of a bakkie is hibernating at home.”“Selling your car is a pain, it can drive you insane.”702…Old Mutual:702: ‘Fire, theft, mechanical failure.”Outsurance: “I want you to be happy today.” Sms out to 3850

*Trucks(moving Billboards)*


Garden’s limitedBakers LimitedLorendorPetersDynamic servicesSneaker SnacksQuality TeamsMini MovesTiny FilesFP Du ToitEDE LogisticsOneTrucks VectorRtt Intelligent LogisticsSpar StyreneBMGNulaidKwawasakiMaster ChipHop Scotch“For less.”…BeetrootLancetPelaro Cheese factoryBaked SimbaSeliIndependent constructionKeep projects movingBaloi Taxi ServicesBox BoysMaster ChipHop ScotchGauteng Emergency ServicesU pay Less

Brands that just caught my *attention*

Capitec

*Online*

Amazon:702CapolDynamic cash backFNB: “Stop searching searching. FNB helping you find your better normal.”Youtube.” Get unlimited music.” YoutubemusicLovenewtech.co.zaTheForumSa:Spec savers:"free Single Vision Prescription Sunglasses up to R3000. Specsavers"+
*Advertising on a product*


Truda: Go-slowsKingsley Cola Zero

----------


## adrianh

You need to get a real hobby....and a Ad blocker.... I hardly ever see any ads online

----------


## Citizen X

*Advertising and sales promotion that vied for my attention 4 March 2021*


We Buy Bakkies:702:Selling to We buy bakkies is safe and convenient.”Continental linen:702: Hi I’m Haly Kahn. We just unpacked beach towels. Don’t pay high prices when you can get things for a bargain. Don’t pay high prices. Canvas laundry bins R300(I think)Mulichoice…702 :Big Grin: isney:”Take the magic even further. Collect all 50 cards and let the magic begin.Dischem: “Pharmacies who care”Sasria:702:”Sasria’s unique cover.”When things go bad, sasria makes good.” Saria.co.zaMomentum:702: “What will happen to your plans and dreams if you get an illness, injury or disability?Cash Build: 702:”Your kitchen and bathroom…”Little Eden Society702:”Little Eden needs your help.”Outsurance:702:”Remember to sms “out,” to38350.”Topwatch:702:”Beutifully crafted time pieces.”Outsurance.702:” Add sunshine to your lives

*Trucks(Moving billboards)*


Gold Flight AcademyInter FlightKruger and Du Toit AttorneysPick n PayShopriteBoxerSpec SaversSpar TopsMaeskMTNVansLeviFP Du ToitKLCEagles valley PoultryQulaziPioneerAfroxH MHyno Isando

*Advertising on products
*
*1.*OMO
2.Sunlight
3.Matches
4Peter Stuyvesant
5.Dun Hill
6.Pall Mall

Other

Ackermans PharmacyUSN
Pycho MassInsane WheyFreak MassHuggiesLeviPampers

----------


## sherinemuasher

I love watching advertisements because I love the creativity that is poured unto them. However, what I am not comfortable are those that have out of this world crazy concepts. I opt not to drop any brand names for safety.

----------


## New Perspective studio

Banner blindness is a wonderful thing, I would say that I don't think that most people see ads anymore due to the oversaturation of it, however, advertisers keep advertising and the industry is growing. 

I just don't know how people can notice this stuff anymore. I don't even feel the need to install adblockers because my mind already does even when it interrupts my browsing experience I just mindlessly skip on.

Like Adrian said Its enough trouble to remember everyday normal stuff

I do remember one though. British dude who bought a magic ring for luck out of Africa somewhere. Was on youtube he went from dirt poor to running multiple businesses because of this ring - I remember it because it was hilariously fake, I had to keep watching like he had a green screen background of this posh fireplace in a lounge. He looked terribly sad for somebody wh had a ton of luck and success in life. I think I probably remember and watch more of the bad ads than any normal ones.

----------


## adrianh

All  my devices run loads of ad-blockers, firewalls and hosts-file url blockers.

I HATE ADVERTISING

I can't bear to listen to the radio either. Cape Talk is 50 minutes of advertising out of every 60. I will rather just drive in silence!

----------


## Justloadit

I find it very difficult to focus with all the flashing going on around the screen.
It probably is my character/personality, but that is what gives me the edge in my industry, identifying the subtle nuances whether colour, smell or sounds as diagnostic tools to troubleshoot and provide as clues to what is the trouble with the equipment.

----------


## Blurock

Marketing is important and therefore ads are important to get a message across. However, I prefer not to watch the ads as they are repetitive and are mostly an intrusion on my privacy or viewing pleasure. 

The best thing ever is Catch-up on DSTV. No ads and you can watch whenever you want to. 
I record the programmes that are not on catch-up and fast forward when there is an ad break.
Streaming channels with ads in their movies are avoided.

All the junk in the post box goes to the bin.
Newspaper or magazine ads are glossed over as I am sometimes interested in the art, composition or concept.

The worst is a call from a call centre which is always an inconvenience and an irritation, but to be called by a robot is a total insult.
Those numbers are obviously blocked, so I will only receive it once.

----------


## Justloadit

I accept every business needs to advertise, but this constant bombardment on radio, TV and bill board adverts about one particular insurance company goes beyond acceptable. So much so that I have moved all but one of my policies, can't change because it is part of a bond to other companies.

With satellite TV have even reached a point where you place the viewing contents on hold, and they quickly insert an advert on the screen while on hold WTF!

----------


## adrianh

One of the things that makes me really angry is when companies use formal data channels to push advertising. Banks, medical aids and even varsities do this - Capitec, Momentum and Varsity College mix SPAM and official into on the same channels. I get terribly annoyed when I get a SMS from Momentum telling me some rubbish at 4am.

Wait till the companies catch on to spamming people on Whatsapp - then the $hit is going to really hit the fan - We will then be forced to switch to Telegram.

----------


## ians

It is a blatant disrespect of your privacy ... I suppose they way they see it ... if you are stupid enough to tick all the boxes ... then they have the right to invade your privacy.

The concern is how they have total control over your device ... to the point that the device is completely out of your control while they bombard you with crap. 

I got a set of airpods and use them for when I work ... I can still hear what is going on around me or block the noise when working with the routers and noisy machines (not totally but enough to listen to music) ... I dont want an apple subscription ... so I tried the tunein app ... what a joke ... the radio ad can be running and they cut the ad and just load another ad ... so I deleted it ... the catch is now I have to leave the ipad open and plugged in otherwise it just cuts off what ever you are listening to ... another reason if you dont want to subscribe to the apple empire ... rather get an android device a with Sony pods.

----------


## adrianh

Well the apple empire has now taken it upon themselves to search every singe apple cloud image for child porn. Lets see where that idea goes given that they are the ones touting privacy and encryption. They feel they have the right to search everybody's stuff - what are they going to search for next? FxcK that - I don't store ANYTHING AT ALL - EVER - in the cloud for some company to pick through at their leisure. The issue is not whether it is child porn or false teeth they are looking for - THEY HAVE NO RIGHT! apple are just a bunch of scumbags. I also see that if Airpods are used on Android that 90% of the features are disabled. 

Anyway, back to advertising. I never get ads on Facebook - I reported each and ever add I ever got for Sexual Harassment (The ads were getting on my T!ts) - They eventually gave up on putting ads on my timeline!

----------

